# Computer virus hits U.S. drone fleet



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess no one is immune.

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/10/tech/innovation/virus-hits-drone-fleet-wired/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Guess MSE wouldn't have helped here.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this:



> Ground control systems refer to those that control the weapons and surveillance functions of drones, arguably worse than infecting the piloting systems. Air force officials said that the malware, whatever system it infected, posed no threat to the operation of unmanned Reaper drones.
> 
> Colonel Kathleen Cook, spokeswoman for Air Force Space Command, said: "The detected and quarantined virus posed no threat to our operational mission and that control of our remotely piloted aircraft was never in question."
> 
> ...


More


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Mafia Wars -- now with unmanned aircraft!


----------

